# Working or Show Cocker mum



## Rustler (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi I'm looking for a Cockapoo puppy and thought I had sorted out what I was looking for, a show cocker mum. One breeder I spoke to said they would't recommend a working cocker mum for us as we live in town and they tend to be livelier ( we do have available walks on footpaths on the door step).
Then I was researching some of the other larger breeders mentioned on the forum yesterday, and they use working mums. So I was wondering if anyone could explain the difference?


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Have a search on here for Remy and Picnic ... these are puppies breed from Cocker Spaniels with a mix of both working and show in the background ... 

Also have a look in teh My Dogs Life coat colour catalogue ...lots of mixes in there... 

You are right some working cockers can be lively .. but not all ... some are used as working dogs and some aren't.. each dog is different ... 

I good point to make ... when I was first searching for a cockapoo, I contacted many breeder, and the breeders that bred show mixes promote them and the breeders who promote working mixes promote them .. I think this why I researched .. as I wanted to find out more.... 

Make sure you see the cocker used in the mix .. for character, looks etc ... also please find a good breeder who ticks all my boxes .. which is the hardest part when I am on my own puppy search ...


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Have a search on here for Remy and Picnic ... these are puppies breed from Cocker Spaniels with a mix of both working and show in the background ...
> 
> Also have a look in teh My Dogs Life coat colour catalogue ...lots of mixes in there...
> 
> ...


hi where will i find the dogs life coat colours catalogue?


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2011)

der!!  sorry just seen the link thank you xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/cockapoo-coat-colour-catalogue/

You will find loads of useful cockapoo information .. no recommendations but honest helpful advice to help you find the right breeder for you, the right puppy, I hope you enjoy it as much as the team enjoy creating it, we just want to share our experiences and research with you ... in a fun way ...


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

my working girl is very lazy unlike my show girls. i think its the owner that make to dogs hyper. if you teach them to be calm in the house they will be calm.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2011)

kendal said:


> my working girl is very lazy unlike my show girls. i think its the owner that make to dogs hyper. if you teach them to be calm in the house they will be calm.


Im looking for a pup thats happy to be bouncy off a lead ... walk to heal nicely when on lead .. and happy to lie and have lots of cuddles in the home ... anyone else ?? lol


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2011)

JoJo said:


> http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/cockapoo-coat-colour-catalogue/
> 
> You will find loads of useful cockapoo information .. no recommendations but honest helpful advice to help you find the right breeder for you, the right puppy, I hope you enjoy it as much as the team enjoy creating it, we just want to share our experiences and research with you ... in a fun way ...


excellent website jojo ... very informative loved the colour /marking section  massive thumbs up to you and your team  
julie x


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

julieash said:


> Im looking for a pup thats happy to be bouncy off a lead ... walk to heal nicely when on lead .. and happy to lie and have lots of cuddles in the home ... anyone else ?? lol


Haha - sounds like the ideal dog  - that's kind of what I wanted but Flo is still a 'work in progress' in one respect or another  Can I add to the list for the perfect dog - stands very still when being groomed, never jumps up at visitors, always comes when called


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

I don't think most big breeders do breed working, I think it's much more of a mix tbh, obviously there's JD that breed working cockers, but Anzil's is big as well & they breed with show cockers, so either way it doesn't matter, go for which you'd like, it's your pup at the end of the day, all dogs can be different, good luck!


----------



## Dawny (Mar 28, 2010)

hi my wispa is half working cocker and loves a good run and mad time in the park does walk to heal (after loads of training) and is also a couch potatoe at home but it all takes time and training but it does pay off when they grow out of the cheeky puppy stage!! good luck with your search its loads of fun looking.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

julieash said:


> Im looking for a pup thats happy to be bouncy off a lead ... walk to heal nicely when on lead .. and happy to lie and have lots of cuddles in the home ... anyone else ?? lol


did you say you were looking to get a cockapoo ???

JoJo giggling here ... 

I am sure a cockapoo can be trained .. mine are not so good at walking to heal .. or coming when called ... but yes they are the best dogs in the whole for loving you back ... 

Cuddles .. all the time xxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I think it is safe to say each dog is different .. some lively and some more chilled ... regardless of show or working background...

I like both show and working mixes .. as most of you know I can't see a massive difference in the overall look of the cockapoo bred from either ... 

I do like the mix of show and working used ..... an english cocker spaniel is one breed at the moment .. so just get a puppy from the parents you like ... and a breeder you like too... a good breeder who puts caring for their dogs / puppies, health and character to the top of their list ...


----------

